# Warm ears on my lop



## Mr.BeriusBun (Oct 6, 2013)

When I'm petting my bunny a lot of the time his ears will get warm. He seems to be enjoying himself and sometimes he even falls asleep when I'm doing it. They don't get burning hot or anything, just noticeably warmer. Every other website says it's because he's hot, but it's a regular temperature in the room he's kept in and doesn't show any other signs of over heating.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 6, 2013)

The ears are how rabbits regulate their temperature, so if you're petting him and cuddling him he will be warming up and that will go to his ears to release the heat  I notice the Bandit's ears tend to get warmer after a cuddle session too, nothing to worry about


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 11, 2013)

Azerane said:


> The ears are how rabbits regulate their temperature, so if you're petting him and cuddling him he will be warming up and that will go to his ears to release the heat  I notice the Bandit's ears tend to get warmer after a cuddle session too, nothing to worry about


 
I agree. Plus, rabbits naturally have a higher body temperature than humans and the fur on the ears is thin so you can easiest there.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Oct 11, 2013)

This is normal rabbits regulate their body temperature through their ears. It could r hotter because your holding him, but this isn't anything. You should worry about, unless his ears are extremely hot and he looks lethargic, otherwise he should be good! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------

